# Meet Marble, Starr and Voodoo



## Clover_Luna (Feb 26, 2013)

A month ago we had a tragedy as reflected in my signature. My 3 year old Violet became ill and though she was in a different cage from the four babies we took in, somehow the infection got to them as well. Violet died the day after we noticed anything wrong with her and the babies sadly didn't make it despite vet care.

We waited for a while, made sure the house was infection free, bought a double critter nation and decided to bring in three girls for my husbands birthday. They are 4/5 months old and dumbo rats. They are doing well. Here are some pictures. It's very hard to get them to hold still for pictures.

*Marble:*

































*Starr:
*
























(Yes their litter pan is the bottom of a pet store cage lol)

*Voodoo:*








(So hard to get one of her. She's all black, with a white line on her stomach and white feet)




























Bonus photo:








Pandora the calico hamster.


----------



## Hephaestion (Jan 27, 2013)

The shade of brown on rat in the top photo is very nice. What is the colour term for that?


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

They are all adorable! I especially love Starr. I have a soft spot for rats in the fawn family. What a lovely little family you have.


----------



## ratchet (Sep 27, 2012)

Precious!! So sorry to hear about your loss. Xox


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratchet (Sep 27, 2012)

PPS.. Would the technical term for pretty Starr be lilac, maybe? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Clover_Luna (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks guys. I'm not sure what their colorations/patterns mean other than them being dumbo because of their ears? Any info would be appricated. Marble and Starr have similar paterns (It's hard to see in Starr's photos)


----------



## ratatattat (Aug 31, 2012)

Cuties! I like their names.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Clover_Luna (Feb 26, 2013)

Thanks! I'm uploading a video to photobucket and I'll try and post it here. It's better to see what they look like in the video.


----------



## missinasworld (Feb 1, 2013)

lol I got to the last photo and had to do a double take! Cute hamster, but I will always prefer rats to hamsters!


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

I can help with colors ;D

Marble actually looks like a Mink Varigated, which is odd since she doesn't have the head spot but is not impossible.

Starr - looks like a Fawn Varigated (her eyes are dark red, not pink for those who read my genetics thing on another post about red eyes vs pink eyes).

Voodoo - exactly description of either a really under marked Berkshire or over marked Irish.

All of them are very pretty girls by the way


----------



## Clover_Luna (Feb 26, 2013)

missinasworld said:


> lol I got to the last photo and had to do a double take! Cute hamster, but I will always prefer rats to hamsters!


Haha I agree that I like rats more, but I just have a love for all small animals. If I could, I would own every type!!



LightningWolf said:


> I can help with colors ;D
> 
> Marble actually looks like a Mink Varigated, which is odd since she doesn't have the head spot but is not impossible.
> 
> ...


Thanks! I hope to get some better photos once they get more used to us.


----------



## Clover_Luna (Feb 26, 2013)

http://s97.photobucket.com/user/Mae1984/media/DSCF6530_zps4452fb31.mp4.html


Here is that video I promised. It's rather boring. I don't talk or anything, but it shows what they look like a little better. Hopefully the video works!


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

your hamster looks like a bunny rabbit LOL beautiful babies


----------



## Clover_Luna (Feb 26, 2013)

I got some more photos

*Voodoo and Starr:*









*Starr:
*









*Voodoo:*

















*Marble:*

































*This time the bonus photo is......... 




Cupcake:
*


----------

